# Stock rims



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

How much would a stock brute rim weigh? Would an aftermarket aluminum save weight or are they just for looks or different backspacing?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

More for the offset and looks the stock rims are way lighter.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

A stock steel rim is heavier than an aftermarket aluminum?


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Brutes dont have steel wheels stock.


----------

